# radio reception on an old magnvox tv



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

For some reason I can pickup 89.3 on an old tv that has *no fm tuner in it!*
my rf modulator is set to use channel 6


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The FM bands are near Channel 6. Conversely, I've listened to the audio from Channel 6 on my non-TV-banded FM radio.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

i only pick up 89.3 when I put the vcr in vcr mode. when the vcr is not in vcr mode I will see my computer screen.

the tv has no antenna hooked up to it


----------



## fineware (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes, your TV does have an FM receiver in it. The sound portion of a TV signal is frequency modulated. The sound for Ch 6 is something like 87.75MHz, just under the FM Broadcast band. Since the capture range for TV tuners are up to 2 MHz wide, it's very possible that the TV can capture and demodulate an FM station on 89.3MHz if it's strong enough.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

If I unplug the rf modulator I lose the 89.3 mhz signal


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

My guess is the modulator is acting as an antenna. Can you select a channel other than ch 6?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Scott in FL said:


> My guess is the modulator is acting as an antenna. Can you select a channel other than ch 6?


I can also slelect channel 3 or 4.

the modulator is a belkin iI got at microcenter


----------

